# Hills Science Diet or Purina Pro Plan?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I prefer the Purina Pro Plan formulas over the Hills Science Diet. Many members are feeding the Large Breed Puppy formula to pups while other members are feeding various PPP Adult formulas. 

My 10 yr. old boy eats the PPP for Sensitive Skin and Stomach and has done very well on it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hills just issued a voluntary recall of some of its canned products, but I think you are talking about kibble you are feeding. But here's the link anyway:
https://www.hillspet.com/productlist


I feed PP SSS, too (Sensitive Skin and Stomach, salmon based). It works great for my dog. But I am a believer in feed what works best for your dog. If your dog is thriving on the Hills, don't change what's not broken. But if you feel there is room for improvement, PP is a good food to try. My dog did really well on the chicken and rice (non-shredded formulas), too.


----------



## megthechamp (Jun 14, 2018)

Apollo is on the lambs large breed puppy Science Diet too. If your dog is doing well on it, why switch? It's a reputable brand, they do feeding trials on their food, it's formulated by qualified animal nutritionists, etc. And so is Purina! Personally, I think they're equal in terms of quality, so no need to switch if your pup is doing well. Especially since sometimes switching foods can actually cause digestive issues if you do it too quickly.

Apollo will be one very soon, and we are considering switching him to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach once we move him to adult food just to vary his proteins a bit since he's been on the lamb for many months, but we've also just considered sticking with the adult version of what he's on since it's working well for him.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I feed mine ProPlan. I have 4 healthy, energetic dogs ranging from 9 years to 21 months..


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We use pro plan. Some hills just had some recalls.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

We feed Hills Science Large Breed Puppy Chicken and our girl has done really well on it. Her coat is so soft and shiny. She just turned a year old today so we're going to start switching her to the adult version over the next few weeks. 

Our vet recommends Hills but I don't think you can go wrong with Hills or Purina Pro Plan because as others have mentioned they both have the resources to employee veterinary nutritionists, do long term studies and serious quality control. Small companies just don't have the resources to do those things.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I feed our 6 mos old ProPlan Savor for Puppies (chicken). I love the natural probiotic and Bear has done really well on it. Once he turns one, I’ll probably give him ProPlan Focus for large breeds. It has glucosamine and natural probiotics. Our vet also approves.


----------



## truckinguy (Aug 19, 2017)

I raised my Pemi that passed at 13 1/2 yrs old. We fed him Science Diet dry his whole life as well as his breeder did. He have a good healty life. No issues with coat,hips,etc. Our new Golden pup is on Lifes Abundance from the breeder but we'll wean him off starting next week to Science Diet again. I'm not paying twice the money for food that probably can't beat Science Diet.


----------

